# How to prepare for Vetassess Technical Interview?



## bigmaccers31 (Nov 13, 2011)

My other half is a carpenter/joiner and just got Level 1 in the first stage of Vetassess. He's now been offered practical demonstration or technical interview. He'd prefer practical but the next one available is not until end of April which he'd travel from Ireland to UK to do but he has been told he could have a technical interview carried out sooner. 

Has anyone out there done one? How does he prepare for it and what does the interview involve? 

Any help would be great guys!!! 

Ferg & Amy


----------



## charlie72 (May 18, 2010)

bigmaccers31 said:


> My other half is a carpenter/joiner and just got Level 1 in the first stage of Vetassess. He's now been offered practical demonstration or technical interview. He'd prefer practical but the next one available is not until end of April which he'd travel from Ireland to UK to do but he has been told he could have a technical interview carried out sooner.
> 
> Has anyone out there done one? How does he prepare for it and what does the interview involve?
> 
> ...


HI 
I'm currently researching for the vetassess skills assessment and wonder would you shed some info relating to the info gathered. I'm a self employed carpenter and its gonna be a little tricky I believe. 

Sorry I don't know any more than what you know regarding the interviews. I'm almost sure there is one on the 17th of Feburary but i expect its the techniical interview.

All the best 
charlie


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hiya my hubby done a tech skype interveiw as part of his vetassess....he had to go to an agents office at arranged time with his passport to verify it was him.Then he was interviewed by a collage lecturor from a melbourne uni...he asked him all about his job and put several different things to him that he had to explain how he would fix them etc....they ask u only whats related to your job,no trick questions and the fella my hubby got was really nice,even told him to look him up if we ever go to melbourne...and even thou they r not supposed to told him there and then that he passed!! Tell ur other half not to worry if he knows his job he wont hav a prob....good luck!!


----------



## bikram (Sep 24, 2012)

i also want know How to prepare for Vetassess Technical Interview i got level 2 from vetassess so pls tell me how to prepare


----------



## dromintee (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi there, I am goin for my technical interview on the 20th of this month! I am a carpenter myself but I would rather do the practical than the interview, but I don't have that choice.. could you please tell me what sort of questions were put to you husband? as I am worried on them trying to catch you out? if you could tell me I would really appreciate it..


----------



## charlie72 (May 18, 2010)

dromintee said:


> Hi there, I am goin for my technical interview on the 20th of this month! I am a carpenter myself but I would rather do the practical than the interview, but I don't have that choice.. could you please tell me what sort of questions were put to you husband? as I am worried on them trying to catch you out? if you could tell me I would really appreciate it..


Well Ddromintee. Send me a private messy and i will forward you some stuff that i found helpfull.


----------



## dromintee (Jan 16, 2013)

How do you send a private message?


----------



## brendia (Feb 20, 2013)

How did all of your technical interviews go?? We booking for my husbands on friday.
Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## charlie72 (May 18, 2010)

brendia said:


> How did all of your technical interviews go?? We booking for my husbands on friday.
> Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated[/QUO
> 
> Brendia, if your 'hubbies' skills assessment relates to the construction industry make sure that he mentions industry standards for each of the competencies they evaluate on. Standards include health and safety, risk assessments, building control, building regulations. He doesn't need to know in detail about these but needs to mention them so that the examiner can tick the terminology boxes.
> ...


----------



## brendia (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks fro the info Charlie72. 

Hubbie is a carpenter and has been working in construction for about 17 years. He has never been assessed before so he is very nervous. He went on a "safety representatives course" last year, hopefully that will help with the safety aspects.

Thanks again.


----------



## moloney (Mar 12, 2013)

HI
Im a carpenter with 9 years and going for my technical interview in 2 weeks.Im looking to see if any1 can help me out with questions that might be asked or any tips on the exam would be much appreciated.
Thanks..


----------



## Aman singh1 (Oct 26, 2014)

charlie72 said:


> Well Ddromintee. Send me a private messy and i will forward you some stuff that i found helpfull.


Has anybody done the vetassess technical interview exam for CABINET MAKER for australia immigration?
can u please help me n tellme how to prepare for it
thanks


----------



## zobie (Jan 18, 2015)

*COOK- commercial cookery*

Hi 

Has anybody done the VETASSESS practical or technical interview exam for Cook for australia immigration?
can you please help me and tell me how to prepare for it

thanks


----------



## zobie (Jan 18, 2015)

*vetassess cook interview*

hi 
has anyone got any information for a vetassess cook skype interview?

Just after some information or advice that may prepare me for the interview

kind regards

zoe


----------



## Scamps (May 26, 2015)

Hi All

Iv got my Cert 3 in Aircon/Refrigeration Trade so I'm excluded from doing a Practical Assessment although i have to do a Skype interview. Has anyone have any info on what they ask regarding Aircon/Refrigeration?

Any info will help. Thanks!!!


----------



## Scamps (May 26, 2015)

*Airconditioning/Refrigeration*

Has anyone done or have any Info on the interview with Vetassess in association with Aircon/Refrigeration? any info will help me regarding the questions they ask.

as any Frigies will know there are ALOT of questions they can ask so i need to be prepared.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

I was attended the interview for the occupation electronics equipment trades on last year and its video conference for one hour but audio quality poor at that time so they called me over phone mean while video is ON. There is some syllabus for your trades . Try to go through all and will ask only basic question on ur trade and ask your professional experience only .Nothing to worry


----------



## Scamps (May 26, 2015)

thanks for the info Danielm..


----------



## arpitbridge (Nov 4, 2015)

has anyone got any information for a vetassess cook interview on the web skype. i am bitworried....need some information on that.....


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

arpitbridge said:


> has anyone got any information for a vetassess cook interview on the web skype. i am bitworried....need some information on that.....


Hello mate first of all best of luck for your interview. I have done this interview in March on the skype and got my certificate by email through my agent on 25 th March.
Don't need to worry. If you have your course materials you should read that. As i have Diploma in Commercial Cookery from Australia and currently i am in India and working in a Indian restra in Indian and Tandoori section. They will ask you 
about your name,date of birth,about your course like college name, purposes of uniform,equipments, cleaning procedures, how many colleagues,their position, currently job,place,joining date,how you start and prepare food,how yoru work with your colleagues ,how you solve conflicts among your staff, how you manage if any electronic equipment is not working how to clean,how you prepare salad, whereyou keep cleaning products, tandoor temperature, menu, how to recycle waste materials, what to do for temperature record,how many tables chairs, burners,what to do if anybody get injure or sick,how to prepare partie's menu,your pay,fridge temperatures, they ll ask you which you mentioned in your letter.
If you will not understand his slang ,you can read the question on the one side of the screen but also listen him carefully. Drink bit water before start the interview because it is usefull for your nervous system.
At the end of interview he will tell you that you will get your result within 10working days.
Not to worry mate keep faith in GOD. I can understand your situation. I also gone through this agony.
I think it will help you and many others who are on this position.
Thanks


----------



## arpitbridge (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank u somuch for ur help.....really appreciate. .....


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
I'm in the process of filing vetasses,
My doubt is I have ICICI global Debit Card, Can I pay through it.
Thanks, Expecting a faster reply..


----------



## arpitbridge (Nov 4, 2015)

I used icici visa dabit card.......I think it is fine


----------



## Balaji Kandasamy (Nov 7, 2015)

arpitbridge said:


> I used icici visa dabit card.......I think it is fine


Thanks Arpit for the reply


----------



## arpitbridge (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello....after I paid for my technical interview when will be my technical interview conduct.....any idea guys....


----------



## Ratri2006 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi , i need some help for type of question of the face to face technical interview of vetassess for electrician (general). Please help......


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi , well don't worry about technical interview .It's purely knowledge based assessment and it's on video conferencing . What you have mentioned in resume and in experience certificate will be the discussion between you and examiner .During the skill assessment you have got the syllabus on your trade and based on that they will ask the questions and you need to prepare well.


----------



## Ratri2006 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi danielm, thank you for your response. Im really filling nervous. I have the fact sheet mentioning the subject code and subject name only.....


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

When is your interview ?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Ratri2006 said:


> Hi danielm, thank you for your response. Im really filling nervous. I have the fact sheet mentioning the subject code and subject name only.....


Dear Ratri first of all best of luck for your interview. Don't take panic. Take long breath and drink little bit water before intering the room. Your examinar will ask you some questions about your course, institute or college,year and your introduction. If you can't listen him or her properly say to them. They are very sportive. Then he will ask you your profession related questions, show you some pictures and ask questions. One side of screen you can read the question which he will ask you, but you should listen him carefully and confidently. Don't take any tension if you know everything about your job. I think you got it what i mean.
Best of luck once again.


----------



## Ratri2006 (Feb 7, 2016)

[email protected] hi ...still ive not got the date. May be march or april.


----------



## Ratri2006 (Feb 7, 2016)

Deepgill @ hi thanx for your response. Actually im a very nervous girl. I have very well hand on site experiance so experence based interview will not be a issue for me. But i have seen a fact sheet in the website for electrician generall and its a long theory based sheet.So my question is to all of you about that part. Please help guys .......


----------



## Gurwinder41 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi deep its Gurwinder here I completed my diploma & certificate Iv in commercial cookery in Australia ..but now I m in India working as cook..going to apply for skill assessment..can you help me ..can you help me with the series of questions they ask..


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Gurwinder41 said:


> Hi deep its Gurwinder here I completed my diploma & certificate Iv in commercial cookery in Australia ..but now I m in India working as cook..going to apply for skill assessment..can you help me ..can you help me with the series of questions they ask..


Hi Gurwinder sure i will help you as much as i can. First of all best wishes for your future.
Examiner will ask you your name, dob,show your passport on pc screen, your diploma, college and your current position.
He or she will ask you about FIFO, mise in plus,preparation before cooking any dish,temperature of fridge,tandoor, coolroom,for fish,types of knives,personal hygiene, importance of uniform, how you clean bechtops,knives and burners,equipments,appliances ( if any will damage how to handle), employees, how to handle thay situations if any employee fall sick,injured or any conflict situation, who will responsible to Boss,types of pastas ,may show you images about any equipment or any dish and ask name etc,where you keep cleaning products, how you recycling waste materials,how you control temperature and critical analysis, first aid,tables chairs at your workplace, name of your workplace, your responsibilities, how you order any product and about perishables things, how you store wegetables, dry food,meat,chicken,etc. I know you all these things done during your study and at your workplace.
I wiil be pleased if i can help you and other apllicants.
PM if you have need anything else.


----------



## Gurwinder41 (Apr 2, 2016)

Thnx for replying me deep..need to know few things as I am eiligible for pathway 2..so they will conduct only technical interview or practical also...I m being honest had completed my diploma in 2008 ..so I don't remember all things which I did during study or workshop..as I do work in Indian hotel so it's totally different thn study units ..that's why bit confused


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Gurwinder41 said:


> Thnx for replying me deep..need to know few things as I am eiligible for pathway 2..so they will conduct only technical interview or practical also...I m being honest had completed my diploma in 2008 ..so I don't remember all things which I did during study or workshop..as I do work in Indian hotel so it's totally different thn study units ..that's why bit confused


I think you will face only technical interview not sure. Do you have study material like CDs, books or any assignments data which you submitted during that time. I think you should search on Internet may get some help or ask to your friends who were your classmates.
I can understand your agony.


----------



## Gurwinder41 (Apr 2, 2016)

deepgill said:


> I think you will face only technical interview not sure. Do you have study material like CDs, books or any assignments data which you submitted during that time. I think you should search on Internet may get some help or ask to your friends who were your classmates.
> I can understand your agony.


Main problem is ..I don't have any study material..got few books in India but most of them are related to Asian cookery not commercial..do u have any idea where my interview will be conducted in India ..how Long does it take ..


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Gurwinder41 said:


> Main problem is ..I don't have any study material..got few books in India but most of them are related to Asian cookery not commercial..do u have any idea where my interview will be conducted in India ..how Long does it take ..


Where from you? Mine interview was finished within half an hour but two of friends faced one and half an hour. It depends on your examiner that he or she is satisfied with you or not.
You can collect materials from that books like bakery, meat,chicken, temperature etc.


----------



## Gurwinder41 (Apr 2, 2016)

I m from Fatehgarh sahib..but I often go to Ludhiana for work..thx


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Gurwinder41 said:


> I m from Fatehgarh sahib..but I often go to Ludhiana for work..thx


Ok mine interview was in Chandigarh. I am from mullanpur


----------



## Gurwinder41 (Apr 2, 2016)

Can u send me ur email id if u don't mind ..I want to send u something


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Gurwinder41 said:


> Can u send me ur email id if u don't mind ..I want to send u something


I sent you private message. If you can't get private message let me know


----------



## navi90 (May 24, 2016)

You will be interviewed at chandigarh DLF Building IT Park., going towards Manimajra from Sector-26.
Pathway 2 interview is relatively easier. No need to be nervous if you haven't attempted already. If you have already done it, tell us and share your experience of how it went.


----------



## manmohansingh (May 31, 2016)

Hi,I want to know the decision making of the vetassess like if we successfully completed stage 1 and we didn't go well in a technical interview Is it means we are unsuccessful or its different


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

manmohansingh said:


> Hi,I want to know the decision making of the vetassess like if we successfully completed stage 1 and we didn't go well in a technical interview Is it means we are unsuccessful or its different


Both stage 1 stage 2 must be fulfilled.

Stage 2 has two categories

a. Technical interview
b. Practical demonstration.

Let me know your job code so that it is easy to guess.


----------



## Aman_welder (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi dears. I m going to book my technical interview soon and m vry nervous. My trade is welder and my agent did not provide me appropriate material . So is there anyone for sharing his own experiances with me . I m from gurdaspur punjab


----------



## Aman_welder (Sep 4, 2016)

Plz call me on <*SNIP*>

*Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Aman_welder (Sep 4, 2016)

dreamliner said:


> manmohansingh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,I want to know the decision making of the vetassess like if we successfully completed stage 1 and we didn't go well in a technical interview Is it means we are unsuccessful or its different
> ...






Brother anyy tips for vetassess tech. Intw.? TRADE-WELDER


----------



## Hiransanjaya (Sep 14, 2016)

*Technical Interview -Baker*

Hi,

I have limited theoretical knowledge on the bakery industry although I have a lot of experience. Can anyone shed some light on what the technical interview might examine and any material that i could read up.

Thanks a lot in advance.

cheers


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Aman_welder said:


> Brother anyy tips for vetassess tech. Intw.? TRADE-WELDER


For technical interview, they will ask you questions related to your trade this includes your study, work experience and knowledge...

This will be conducted via Skype. They are quite experienced on the field who conduct the interview and also good people.

You need to be kind when asking questions, they are straight forward... 

Let me know what info needed..

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aman_welder (Sep 4, 2016)

Thx 4 reply brother ..
Is there any kind of pass percentage/relaxation, like if v failed to explain something or... we must give all answers correctly..
how much flexible they r ?


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Aman_welder said:


> Thx 4 reply brother ..
> Is there any kind of pass percentage/relaxation, like if v failed to explain something or... we must give all answers correctly..
> how much flexible they r ?


They will discuss with you only related to your study and work experience which you have produced. They won't go out of this border.

They may ask any questions related to that. Hope you gone the fact sheet of your trade. 

There is no such things as scoring here... All depends on how well you response to their questions. You need to answer most of the questions or they may give you as ' Not competent'. 

Remember, it is also test for your English communication level partially. I mean whether you can communicate effectively or not.


Let me know if you need further inputs..

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Hiransanjaya said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have limited theoretical knowledge on the bakery industry although I have a lot of experience. Can anyone shed some light on what the technical interview might examine and any material that i could read up.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Refer the fact sheet for your job code. Most of the questions are from that. 

Since you are with food industry, they expect good amount of knowledge.

Fyi, this technical interview is theoretical. They will ask you procedure, steps, how you will react during critical time, safety precautions, emergency procedures, technics, methods, hygiene and so on..

Hooe it helps.

Good luck..

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aman_welder (Sep 4, 2016)

Ok sir ... 
Lets *c* *wt* *ll* happen !!!

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Aman_welder (Sep 4, 2016)

How many chances we have to clear tech int.?


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

When is your interview?

It is over Skype and about 2hrs. 
You have to clear in one shot or you will receive as 'not competent' and cannot proceed further.

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Of course you can take re assessment if you get not competent and is appx 650aud for again to sit for technical interview

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok_cook (Oct 6, 2016)

*Regarding Technical Interview*

Hi there! i am a cook and outcome of my first stage of vetasses assessment is successful. i will be having my technical interview soon. i want to know what is the passing criteria for the same, and what kind of preparation shall i do before. i am a bit nervous...


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi,

Refer the fact sheet of your job code. They will cover the criteria from that document.

As per me, Vetassess expects good amount of knowledge from cook.

Good luck

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Alok_cook (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi Bro! i have a successfully completed the first stage of vetassess for cook. Now i have to go through very important stage of technical interview. So i would like to stay in touch with you if some question arises in my mind. i just read your blog and they are very helpful, i appreciate your effort.


----------



## Alok_cook (Oct 6, 2016)

*Regarding Technical Interview*

hi! would like to stay in touch with you regarding technical interview.


----------



## Alok_cook (Oct 6, 2016)

deepgill said:


> Hi Gurwinder sure i will help you as much as i can. First of all best wishes for your future.
> Examiner will ask you your name, dob,show your passport on pc screen, your diploma, college and your current position.
> He or she will ask you about FIFO, mise in plus,preparation before cooking any dish,temperature of fridge,tandoor, coolroom,for fish,types of knives,personal hygiene, importance of uniform, how you clean bechtops,knives and burners,equipments,appliances ( if any will damage how to handle), employees, how to handle thay situations if any employee fall sick,injured or any conflict situation, who will responsible to Boss,types of pastas ,may show you images about any equipment or any dish and ask name etc,where you keep cleaning products, how you recycling waste materials,how you control temperature and critical analysis, first aid,tables chairs at your workplace, name of your workplace, your responsibilities, how you order any product and about perishables things, how you store wegetables, dry food,meat,chicken,etc. I know you all these things done during your study and at your workplace.
> I wiil be pleased if i can help you and other apllicants.
> PM if you have need anything else.


Hi Bro! i would be needing your help as i will be going through the technical interview for cook soon. So please stay in touch and pass me your e mail. thanks


----------



## Alok_cook (Oct 6, 2016)

Gurwinder41 said:


> I m from Fatehgarh sahib..but I often go to Ludhiana for work..thx


Hello Gurwinder! i would be seeking your help regarding the technical interview. i am a cook and would like to know your experience. how was your interview?? Kindly share. i will be having my technical interview soon. your help and communication would be of immense help to me.
Thanks


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Alok_cook said:


> Hello Gurwinder! i would be seeking your help regarding the technical interview. i am a cook and would like to know your experience. how was your interview?? Kindly share. i will be having my technical interview soon. your help and communication would be of immense help to me.
> Thanks


Good luck for your technical interview.

Hope you have enough time to study.


----------



## wadehra2 (Jul 15, 2015)

Alok_cook said:


> Hi Bro! i would be needing your help as i will be going through the technical interview for cook soon. So please stay in touch and pass me your e mail. thanks


Dear Friends, 

I had applied for Baker chef Vetasses assessment pathway2 and waiting for stage 1 results. Any Idea in how many days I can get the outcome and for Stage2 technical interview, In how many days will get interview lines up after stage1


----------



## wadehra2 (Jul 15, 2015)

Alok_cook said:


> hi! would like to stay in touch with you regarding technical interview.


Dear Friends, 

I had applied for Baker chef Vetasses assessment pathway2 and waiting for stage 1 results. Any Idea in how many days I can get the outcome and for Stage2 technical interview, In how many days will get interview will be lined up after stage1


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

wadehra2 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I had applied for Baker chef Vetasses assessment pathway2 and waiting for stage 1 results. Any Idea in how many days I can get the outcome and for Stage2 technical interview, In how many days will get interview will be lined up after stage1


If your documents are submitted as decision ready, Vetassess will be quick. However it may extend depends on Vetassess team to verify your qualifications and employment.

They claim 8 to 10week to complete the entire process if all documents are OK.

Still varies case by case.




Sent by using Tapatalk


----------



## sarathlal (Jan 11, 2017)

*Fitter General*



dreamliner said:


> Both stage 1 stage 2 must be fulfilled.
> 
> Stage 2 has two categories
> 
> ...



Mine is 323211 Fitter General, Pls let me know about the technical and practical.


----------



## bag (Jan 29, 2017)

I have applied for skill assessment for vetassess in september 28 2016 stage 1
would like to understand how much time it takes for stage 2 and what all is asked in stage 2, I have applied from india 
how much time does it takes for skill assessment result and how is the process


----------



## Harvinder Gill (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello dear @Deep gill.First of all Thanks for the valuable comments you have shared about your cook interview.Actually i too have got my vetassess cook interview schedule this month & I am damn so nervous about it./SNIP/ i really need your help about this interview.Thanks loads in advance.God bless you!


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Deep gheel ! I wish u must have sucessfully completed your technical interview. What kind of questions they ask in technical interview. Do they send link to book technical interview. Please share your experience of your technical interview.


----------



## i90087 (May 14, 2017)

Alok_cook said:


> Hello Gurwinder! i would be seeking your help regarding the technical interview. i am a cook and would like to know your experience. how was your interview?? Kindly share. i will be having my technical interview soon. your help and communication would be of immense help to me.
> Thanks


Hello my friend
I wish you must have sucessfully completed your technical interview. 
I am going to attend this skills assessment (cook)on 26 of July, could you please let me know that what kind of questions they ask in technical interview. Please share your experience of your technical interview.
Kind regards


----------



## cookaustralia (Jun 29, 2017)

*Cook Technical Interview*



deepgill said:


> Dear Ratri first of all best of luck for your interview. Don't take panic. Take long breath and drink little bit water before intering the room. Your examinar will ask you some questions about your course, institute or college,year and your introduction. If you can't listen him or her properly say to them. They are very sportive. Then he will ask you your profession related questions, show you some pictures and ask questions. One side of screen you can read the question which he will ask you, but you should listen him carefully and confidently. Don't take any tension if you know everything about your job. I think you got it what i mean.
> Best of luck once again.



Dear Deepgill,
I have recently applied for the cook techincal interview and still waiting for the voucher to come over. 
I would appreciate your help if you could give me your email ID. I need to ask you many things regarding the technical interview. Since you have already given the exam, you would know how the whole process take place and what exactly do they ask. Please give me your email ID. Thank you.


----------



## cookaustralia (Jun 29, 2017)

Anyone who has the information about cook technical interview for vetassess, please help me out with more information. Looking forward to hear from the those of you who has already given the exams. Thank you in advance.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Sorry guyz i didn't reply because i was not active. So best of luck for your interview. Don't take stress, he/she will ask you to show your passport through the computer camera, ask your date of birth, place, your name, about your study(,interoduction) then they will start questioning which are technical. As i was An Indian cook so they asked me about tandoor temperature, how you clean your burner, knives, shelves, what is Prepration mean, mise in plus, how many staff members, chairs, tables, electronic equipment, what is critical hazard identification, how you can control, cross -contamination,what will you do if any staff member get sick, what you will do if any conflict will occur among staff, what you do if any electronic equipment doesn't work, recycling, where you keep cleaning products, Show some pictures and asked name of that picture like any dessert, entree, main dish... Types of pasta, sandwich, cutting method. About my experience, pay, how i get my pay, name of members, their positions, coolroom temprature, how we store raw or cooked food, what we will do if food is going to burn in coolroom, personal hygiene, FIFO(first in first out), fridge temprature, what is WPRW(wash peel rewash). All questions running on computer screen step by step but make sure listen them carefully and make eye contact. If you don't understand any question ask them, don't follow screen much because sometimes they ask different question but screen has different.
I was in chef uniform so he asked me why i wear rhis uniform here so i said them i know i can't wear this outside because of cross contamination but here i gona look professional and got permission from my chef. This was my answer so i don't know about you guys because everyone has different views and knowledge. So. That was just 1/2hrs conversation. Hope these will useful for you. 
Thanks 
Deepgill


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Sorry guyz i didn't reply because i was not active. So best of luck for your interview. Don't take stress, he/she will ask you to show your passport through the computer camera, ask your date of birth, place, your name, about your study(,interoduction) then they will start questioning which are technical. As i was An Indian cook so they asked me about tandoor temperature, how you clean your burner, knives, shelves, what is Prepration mean, mise in plus, how many staff members, chairs, tables, electronic equipment, what is critical hazard identification, how you can control, cross -contamination,what will you do if any staff member get sick, what you will do if any conflict will occur among staff, what you do if any electronic equipment doesn't work, recycling, where you keep cleaning products, Show some pictures and asked name of that picture like any dessert, entree, main dish... Types of pasta, sandwich, cutting method. About my experience, pay, how i get my pay, name of members, their positions, coolroom temprature, how we store raw or cooked food, what we will do if food is going to burn in coolroom, personal hygiene, FIFO(first in first out), fridge temprature, what is WPRW(wash peel rewash). All questions running on computer screen step by step but make sure listen them carefully and make eye contact. If you don't understand any question ask them, don't follow screen much because sometimes they ask different question but screen has different.
> I was in chef uniform so he asked me why i wear rhis uniform here so i said them i know i can't wear this outside because of cross contamination but here i gona look professional and got permission from my chef. This was my answer so i don't know about you guys because everyone has different views and knowledge. So. That was just 1/2hrs conversation. Hope these will useful for you.
> Thanks
> Deepgill


Thank you for healping you to all of us. Your help is a lot for all. Last and final question for you. Dod any one got TRA MPA point advise for point test? If i have finished both certy III and diploma how many years of work experience that calculate after my study finish? 
As far as i know if we did certificate IV then all work experience will count for points. But if certificate III is done then 2 years of exp will reduce as a part of training. But if did diploma hospitality and management with certy III then what?
Will they consider my doploma as certy IV and not reduce the any work experience?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Thank you for healping you to all of us. Your help is a lot for all. Last and final question for you. Dod any one got TRA MPA point advise for point test? If i have finished both certy III and diploma how many years of work experience that calculate after my study finish?
> As far as i know if we did certificate IV then all work experience will count for points. But if certificate III is done then 2 years of exp will reduce as a part of training. But if did diploma hospitality and management with certy III then what?
> Will they consider my doploma as certy IV and not reduce the any work experience?


Hi dj sorry mate i can't comment on your question. I have done certificate 3in commercial cookery and i applied state sponcership with 3yrs experience for Murray region nsw. I have also done diploma in hospitality. Please confirm with experts. 
Thanks


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

deepgill said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for healping you to all of us. Your help is a lot for all. Last and final question for you. Dod any one got TRA MPA point advise for point test? If i have finished both certy III and diploma how many years of work experience that calculate after my study finish?
> ...


Ok good.
Did u applied for MPA migration points advise from TRA or not? Whats your points break down for EOI? 60 OR 65. Because if you have claimed points without point advise then it might be problem. Clear this point.
Reply soon. Thanks


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

djdoller said:


> deepgill said:
> 
> 
> > djdoller said:
> ...


Hi deepgil,
How many points u have claimed for 489. Did u claimed 5 points for 3 years work experience? Do u have point advise , or did vettassess tell u how many years u can claim for your work?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

djdoller said:


> Hi deepgil,
> How many points u have claimed for 489. Did u claimed 5 points for 3 years work experience? Do u have point advise , or did vettassess tell u how many years u can claim for your work?


Total 60 points
Age= 30, certificat3=10points,experience=5points, Australian study=5,state sponcership =10


----------



## djdoller (Dec 8, 2015)

deepgill said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Hi deepgil,
> ...


Ok got it. When did u applied EOI?and do u have MPA point advise? Because if u claim for work experience they need certificate IV . I m not sure they valide diploma hospitality. Mine is same certy III and diploma hospitality from sydney. But i dont obtained point advise so i just claimed 2 years even though i have 4 years of total work exp in india.
So let me know about something.
Mine score is 
30 age
15 BBA DEGREE
5 AUST STUDY
10 STATE
TOTAL 60.
O DOD NOT CLAIM FOR WORK because in anzsvosearch web they mentioned that for cook they dont need diploma they need certy 3 or 4. If certy 3 then 2 years reduced and if certy 4 then no exp is reduced. Diploma is for CHEF . SO i m not sure thay we can claim for work untill our exp teached 5 years. 5-2=3 .


----------



## cookaustralia (Jun 29, 2017)

Dear Deepgill, 
Thank you for your help. The reply of yours is very helpful for preparing the exam. I got the interview date 21 July. Hopefully everything goes well. If you got any more information about how to prepare, please let me know. Thank you Deepgill.


----------



## Hemant542 (Aug 22, 2017)

How to prepare vetasses technical inetrview?


----------



## cookaustralia (Jun 29, 2017)

Hemant542 said:


> How to prepare vetasses technical inetrview?


To prepare for technical interview, all you have to remember is health and safety questions related to your occupation, that could prevent from injuries to occur at your workplace.


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

deepgill said:


> djdoller said:
> 
> 
> > Hi deepgil,
> ...


Hey Deep I am Nishant from Delhi, first of all I would like to thank u from all of us for sharing your technical interview. I have made the payment for technical interview on 17th Jan and still waiting for their email. Could you please tell me how much time they took in your case between stage 1 and technical interview. Thanks


----------



## Fareedahmed (Mar 6, 2018)

*How to prepare for Vetassess Technical Interview? Cook*

Dear All,
I have been successful through the first part of my skills assessment now they have asked me for a technical interview. My pathway is 2 as I have done certificate 3 in commercial cookery from Australia. Then I moved back to Pakistan and since then I am working here in a restaurant as a cook for almost 7 years. I am confused about the technical interview as I have searched through the internet and have found nothing related to the interview. Please if anyone has done it recently and can guide me with the questions they will ask it will be a great help as this is my only chance to make my dreams come true as I am turning 35 this year. Please if anyone who has given the interview recently could guide me what they ask and how difficult it is? Waiting for a reply thank you.
Fareed Ahmed


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Fareedahmed said:


> Dear All,
> I have been successful through the first part of my skills assessment now they have asked me for a technical interview. My pathway is 2 as I have done certificate 3 in commercial cookery from Australia. Then I moved back to Pakistan and since then I am working here in a restaurant as a cook for almost 7 years. I am confused about the technical interview as I have searched through the internet and have found nothing related to the interview. Please if anyone has done it recently and can guide me with the questions they will ask it will be a great help as this is my only chance to make my dreams come true as I am turning 35 this year. Please if anyone who has given the interview recently could guide me what they ask and how difficult it is? Waiting for a reply thank you.
> Fareed Ahmed


For pathway 2 the interview will be of maximum 1hr.. mine was off only 30 min.. If u been working in the industry u really don't have to worry about the question.. u will clear it.. stay calm and go for it


----------



## ashrafali (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi Friends, 

1: I have done Certificate III in Pastry Cook from Australia. Can I have this education assessed as a Baker instead of pastry cook ? Because, "Baker 351111" is open in 6 regions of NSW. Where as Pastry "Cook 351112" is only open in South Australia.


----------



## yajina Padmanabhan (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi
I successfully completed the first level document verification and proceeding to the second level of VETASSESS assessment. . My trade is electronics equipment trade worker.Any have an idea about technical interview.what kind of questions will be asked?and also there have amy practical section for electronic equipment trade worker profile. Plz help me.


----------



## NEHA_87 (Feb 6, 2019)

*Skill Assessment- cook*



cookaustralia said:


> Dear Deepgill,
> Hi Deepgill,
> 
> Seeking your help. My husband is going for his skill assessment as a cook. Please help us to know what kind of test it is and what kind of questions they ask for.
> ...


----------



## Palash007 (Aug 3, 2020)

*Technical interview*

I am going to apply vetassess as a community art worker occupation. Anybody help me that what types of questions asked in technical interview.


----------

